# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Let's see those Frog and Toad Enclosures!

## Johnny O. Farnen

While seeing the animals themselves is great, I for one would like to see what other folks use/build for their Anurans.

Show us what you have! :Big Grin:

----------


## Jace

I think this is a great idea!  I've already had a few "why didn't I think of that?" moments while looking at other members photos.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

> I think this is a great idea!  I've already had a few "why didn't I think of that?" moments while looking at other members photos.


My sentiments exactly!

----------


## Mattiez

That's Peter my baby Leopard in his very basic 10 gallon home.

----------


## jclee

I know this is an older posting, but it looks like it's been revived, and my camera finally works again, so here's my tree frog tank. My husband was kind enough to get me the 20G hex as a b-day pressie a few years ago, and I've got it stocked w/ lots of plants and 2 big-eyed tree frogs. The water bowl is hidden in the back behind the foliage. There is currently a "bald" spot at the front where the bowl used to be kept. I'm hoping to get some moss to cover that area. In daylight, the frogs usually nap on the rear wall (the humidity's kept toward the high end, so they don't burrow too often), and all night long, they scoot around the tank, meeping and looking for crickets.

I love seeing what people's terrariums look like, so I hope other people keep this thread alive for a while longer.

----------


## Mattiez

Wow, awesome set up! Not to be rude about a present, but any idea on how much a hex like that would go for?

----------


## jclee

I think it was ~165.  It's really designed for fish, so the main problem I've had w/ it is ventillation.  The top is designed w/ openings just big enough for a light and filter.  I wound up building a mini DIY screen lid so that I could let out the humidity and get fresh air in there, which is especially needed in summer.  (Before the screen, the light kept the tank sealed off, except for the filter hole, which I'd already screened off.)  I basically used window screening that's weighted in place to prevent escape.  It would be pretty easy to build a frame for such a screen and screw it in place, but hey, duct tape was handier.  (You can see some of the duct tape in the pics that show off the frogs.)

Actually, dendroboard.com has ALOT of discussion on DIY terrarium projects, if you're interested.  I don't have any dart frogs, but I've started lurking on the site for design inspiration.  There are some pretty good terrarium discussions on this site too; I've just noticed that dart frog hobbyists get particularly caught up in the aesthetic of the enclosure design, and one can never read too much. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kerry1968

I took these pictures yesterday. The frogs tank is starting to get more filled out with foliage now. I got some Helxine from someone over on Caudata and I've just stuffed it in the soil in the hope it will take, that's the green messy bit in front of the water pool.

I also have some catnip growing in a pot buried in the soil as I am trying to grow some on without my cats getting to it first! I don't think the frog minds!

I'm happier with the look of the tank now the plants are growing, though it makes it harder to see Ernie as he hides under the fiscus plant at the back!

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

Looking good people! Let's keep those pictures coming in!

My own current enclosures are pretty basic looking at the moment. I have a backlog of projects in process, none of which are suitable for public consumption...yet...

 :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:

----------


## jclee

Tell me about it.  I think next summer's project will be to redo the leopard gecko enclosure, since it's pretty sparse at the moment.  But I really do love seeing people's terrariums... even when they're "in progress." One can never get enough inspiration.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

Here is a few shots of the temporary quarters for my Acris crepitans ssp.

----------


## jclee

i love the moss, especially the shape it makes in the water; it's like a mini island!

----------


## ponder

I just got my first frog as a pet a month ago, so I'm not sure if i'm doing her enclosure right!  She seems happy and content, so I think so. I'm thinking of getting another big branch to put in there for her to climb, but not sure where to put it yet.

Enclosure for a Gray Tree Frog:


Her rock and the right corner where she loves to sleep:


Her house and more plants
 
And the resident of this abode:

----------


## John Clare

Lovely enclosure but taller is always better - Gray Tree Frogs are one of the most arboreal of all American Tree Frogs and like to stay up all the time.  They will do this if they have plenty of cover and perches up in the "trees".

----------


## ponder

I am on the hunt for a vertical tank.  I am getting one as soon as I can, I know she'd love the extra climbing room. would a 15 gal tall work well? Any ideas as to where I could find one?

----------


## John Clare

15 is a good size.  I actually use one of the small exo-terra vertical terrariums, but those are orver rated (and way over priced).  You'd be better off buying one of the same shape that is sold as just the terrarium (not in a kit like the Exo-Terra).  I believe Petco in the US sells the kind I'm talking about that is not sold in a kit.  The brand is Zoo Med I think?  I believe I link it in the Gray Tree Frog article.

----------


## ponder

so something like this?.  What size would be good for just one frog?  or the Zilla version here. I think I like the second one a little better

----------


## John Clare

This is the one I was talking about**: (second one on this page, not the 12x12x12):

Zoo Med Naturalistic Terrariums, Habitats | Pet Solutions

I have the Exo-Terra and I wouldn't buy again due to the price and not so great quality of materials (the sealing was flawed and the mesh in the roof rusts very easily).

The one you linked is a mesh terrarium and I don't like these for treefrogs because you can't keep the humidity up.  Those are really better for chameleons.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

I have luck with a 20 gallon long tank standing up on end. I cut and siliconed a piece of Lexan to cover the bottom third of the tank opening. Then I got some of that DIY window screen frame and made one to fit. Once the plastic screening is installed, I use adhesive Velcro strips to keep it firmly in place.

----------


## Ebony

Hi there, This is my out door enclosure that I call my Frogery. It is 2metres by 2metres. The plants have grown alot since this photo. I will take some of my indoor enclosures.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

Magnificent!

----------


## Jace

Ebony, that is a very cool outdoor enclosure!  Very lush and green.  I wish I could have an outdoor one here...sigh.  Stupid snow and freezing temperatures!!  Can't wait to see some of your indoor setups!

----------


## John Clare

Ebony, what kind of frogs do you keep in there?

----------


## Ebony

Hi John

I keep My lovely big Adult Southern Bells and Green and Golden Bell Frogs in there. Half of the Frogery has a roof and It is lined with a hard clear plastic 1 metre from the bottom which keeps a bit of moisture in. It also has irregation. These Frogs have been together as tadpoles and get on well.
My Whistling tree frogs are kept in 2 out door tanks that I made with a tunnel that seperated the two tanks into a land side and a pond side. They breed realy well in that situation. My indoor enclosures have my young Frogs in.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

WOW! I cannot wait to see more of your set ups, and steal your ideas! :Wink:

----------


## Ebony

Hi Jace, Thanks for your kind words.
We have sometimes had snow too. Ive even had a Frog(way back when I first got into Frogs)freeze in the water and I thought it was done for but when the day warmed up the Frog basically defrosted and was hopping around as normal. I still have that very frog. 
I think if you have anough room you could make an outdoor enclosure inside. You could put it in a corner somewhere.

----------


## Ebony

Thanks Johnny, Im so flattered and would be happy if I could help with enclosure set up idea's.

----------


## Ebony

Here are some pictures of one my indoor enclosures for my young Frogs. I find these enclosures are ok for inside only. It has mesh on the top which must not get wet as they can rust. This tanks is 60cm H by 45 w by 45 D. Its good for my Frogs that love to climb and sit up high. I have a mix of live and fake plants. The frogs love to climb around on the vines. I have lots of living moss which my Frogs love to sit on.

----------


## into

I posted an earlier picture of Dumper's (WTF) home, but since removed the PVC pipes for a more natural look.

Dumper's 20gal high tank was built from 2 standard 10gal tanks stacked on top of each other with the glass removed.  This allows for two distint areas he can move freely through.  The bottom half contains a partial false bottom, homemade rain curtain and a small pond. This is the cooler wet area. The top half contains mossy ledges on both sides and lots of vines and fake plants to climb and hide. 

The other tank (also 20gal modular) was built by my gf for the green tree frogs and contains a homemade bridge, waterwall and lots of vines, plants and a ledge on the second level (not shown as it's still a WIP). They got the upgrade last night and have been very noisy since.  I think it's because of the running water and one of them climbed into it and decided he was going to "quack" for 5 minutes straight. it was cute at first...

Jade, our new new female WTF is currently only in a 10gal :Frown:  but it's 3 times the size she was in at the pet store and has lots of hiding spaces and perching areas. When the two are able to be united, I will be adding this tank to Dumpers creating a 30 gallon modular with some type of side opening panel.

----------

Hypnofrog

----------


## Ebony

Hi Chris

Wow! your enclosure is so awesome. I really love the bridge. Thanks

----------


## into

thanks, she spend all day drilling holes in craftsticks and stringing the bridge together.

----------


## ponder

I too spent the weekend re-doing my frog's enclosure!  I found a Zoo Med 12x12x18 terrarium (the one John recommended) and went to town.

----------


## Kurt

Very nice! What living in here?

----------


## John Clare

More branches - a lot more.

----------


## ponder

Kurt- a female Gray Tree Frog
John- I'm working on it, trying to maneuver them around to get more to fit in.

----------


## Kurt

Ah! I miss my grays, what eating machines they were.

----------


## Jace

Ebony, Chris-those are some great setups.  Ponder, yours is really coming along.  Some very lucky frogs!  Really great ideas-I hope my final effort looks half as good as those!  Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

Here is the update version of my _Hyla chyrsoscelis_ enclosure. I still consider it temporary digs for my trio and my daughter's pair that live in it, but it meets the "lots of horizontal hang-outs" rule now, and has lots more elevated hides.

If you look closely, you can see tree frog butt in one of the holes on the fake wood. I reallly need to paint those soon...if the frogs would move out for a few days... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ra

I was reading that _Hyla chyrsoscelis_ are prairie dwellers (at least where I live) and rarely will they enter the forest, so I have to wonder how many horizontal resting places they really need. Noted that mine sleeps in a horizontal position during the day, but sometimes on the back glass. Im thinking of setting up a terraium with tall orchid plants,as well as broad leafed pothos, as the orchids would at least kind of resemble prairie land plants in structure.

----------


## ponder

Getting better? She has 3 big branches and a log hideaway that she loves sleeping in
From the front

Last night-you can see her on the top branch

My little Alex  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

> I was reading that _Hyla chyrsoscelis_ are prairie dwellers (at least where I live) and rarely will they enter the forest, so I have to wonder how many horizontal resting places they really need. Noted that mine sleeps in a horizontal position during the day, but sometimes on the back glass. Im thinking of setting up a terraium with tall orchid plants,as well as broad leafed pothos, as the orchids would at least kind of resemble prairie land plants in structure.


Prairie Dwellers, yes, but of gallery forests. These frogs definitely prefer the trees and the "standard" two inch thick branches with many hides. I often spot them as high as 15 feet off the ground in the gallery forests around the Missouri River.

Without horizontal perches in captivity, they hide under the moss in the tank and go off food. As soon as I provided lots of horizontal, they became much more active, each one picking out their own branch and sticking to it....literally.

----------


## Ra

Yes mine seems to prefer the same two spots. I have plans for making a large living woodland terrarium, so once things get rolling on that, I'll be posting picks of the construction process.

----------


## Bruce

I just finished my female african bullfrog's final life-long enclosure!

----------


## CrazyAirborne

lets bring this thread back from the dead and see some new matured pictures! Im getting lots of awesome ideas!!!

----------


## Malduroque

55 Gal Green Tree Frog enclosure, 40 gal Toad, as yet unoccupied 35 gal hex

----------


## Malduroque

One more, wasn't sure I had a pic of this one. 20 gal Long for a solitary Leopard frog

----------


## Kurt

Very nice. I love the ground cover in the hex.

----------


## CrazyAirborne

Still a work in progress, no inhabitants yet, other then the earth worms and other various things ive seen in the soil...

----------


## Firestar72



----------


## xkatelynell

American Green Tree Frogs 



D. Auratus

----------


## Tony T

Heres my 20g tall tank with 2 whites in it. I just added a few live plants last week.


And heres my ten gallon holding 3 oriental fire bellies

----------


## 69efan69

Hi guys! just discovered this awesome frog forum and here's my 1st post.

enclosure for my young white's tree frog.. theyre about 4cm and 5cm each.





and here they are..



My fatter one..




Will definitely upgrade to 45x45x60 in the coming months!! everything is much expensive here in Singapore haha. ( exo terra 45x45x60 tank alone is going for a whopping $250 )


cheers!

----------


## CrazyAirborne

welcome to the forum and nice pics!!!!

----------


## 69efan69

> welcome to the forum and nice pics!!!!



thank u!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Moa

Aaaaw, I looked through this thread and I am so jealous! 

So many cute pictures of the frogs and their home. I'm so sad Sweden don't have too many shops with healthy frogs, or that the freely outdoor ones can't be found where I live!

Keep it up! ;D

----------


## JimO

This is my most mature viv - it's been going for a couple of years. The feature on the right is a waterfall that started out as a bare piece of cork bark. It was covered in moss within about six months.  The overhang in the middle is a big flat piece of cypress. I just got lucky with the moss thriving in that particular viv because it certainly isn't due to my personal knowledge or expertise.

----------


## Kurt

Very nice! I love oak leak ficus.

----------


## 69efan69

> This is my most mature viv - it's been going for a couple of years. The feature on the right is a waterfall that started out as a bare piece of cork bark. It was covered in moss within about six months.  The overhang in the middle is a big flat piece of cypress. I just got lucky with the moss thriving in that particular viv because it certainly isn't due to my personal knowledge or expertise.


This.. Is.. Epic. .  :Big Applause:

----------


## SandHawk

Here's Kermit's Home

----------


## smashtoad

This is the home of my 3 yellow terribilis. It will be 2 years old in October.  The landscape has changed somewhat since this shot.  That thing on the left that looks like something outta Dr. Suess I got at Meier...it's from Brazil.  Don't remember the name, but it was like the coolest thing ever.  Even though it was a streamside plant...I still think I rotted it in saturated sphagnum, which is all I have in this tank (on top of the gravel, that is).

----------


## RikoAustria

Here'a a couple of mine (they're all 20 Gallon Long)


D. Auratus Tank


D. Tinctorious "Suriname Cobalt" Tank


D. Leucomelas Tank


I have more recent pictures, but they're still in my camera.
I'll start my own thread for my pics so I don't end up hijacking this one.

----------


## Quetzacoatl

My terrarium for 3 bombina orientalis.

----------


## John Clare

Riko, you should design terrariums for a living  :Smile: .

----------


## RikoAustria

> This is the home of my 3 yellow terribilis.


That is one stunning viv!




> My terrarium for 3 bombina orientalis.


I love the look of the mossy island. Great FBT setup!




> Riko, you should design terrariums for a living .


Thanks John. I wish I could, but unfortunately building vivs for a living won't match up with my cost of living, so I have to sit behind a desk all day  :Frown: 

I would love to do it part time at a zoo or something though. I just don't know how to get my foot in the door.

----------


## 69efan69

Decided to upgrade my white's tree frog enclosure..

previously.. kinda too small for them..



now.. much more spacious and more room to jump around  :Smile: 





 :Cool:

----------


## froghobbiest

heres my setup...not as attractive but i like it...itll get better everytime I redo it

----------


## The Frog Keeper

my red eyed tree frog tank


my uluguru tank

----------


## CrazyAirborne

nice setups andaroo!

----------


## jackdogga

YouTube - Tree frog set up/vivarium/terrarium

YouTube - red eye tree frog set up

----------


## John911

Just planted.  Still need to add leaf litter and some frogs.



Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk

----------


## eufa1313

This is my 40g Green tree frog tank, i just added the Pothos plant today.  :Big Grin:

----------


## froggiez

> I posted an earlier picture of Dumper's (Whites Tree Frog) home, but since removed the PVC pipes for a more natural look.
> 
> Dumper's 20gal high tank was built from 2 standard 10gal tanks stacked on top of each other with the glass removed.  This allows for two distint areas he can move freely through.  The bottom half contains a partial false bottom, homemade rain curtain and a small pond. This is the cooler wet area. The top half contains mossy ledges on both sides and lots of vines and fake plants to climb and hide. 
> 
> The other tank (also 20gal modular) was built by my gf for the green tree frogs and contains a homemade bridge, waterwall and lots of vines, plants and a ledge on the second level (not shown as it's still a WIP). They got the upgrade last night and have been very noisy since.  I think it's because of the running water and one of them climbed into it and decided he was going to "quack" for 5 minutes straight. it was cute at first...
> 
> Jade, our new new female Whites Tree Frog is currently only in a 10gal but it's 3 times the size she was in at the pet store and has lots of hiding spaces and perching areas. When the two are able to be united, I will be adding this tank to Dumpers creating a 30 gallon modular with some type of side opening panel.


I was thinking of doing just that with my set up putting 2 ten gallons together, but wasn't sure if it would work and I see it does...how do you get the bottom out without breaking it and do you have to seal the two together with something? Here is my set up, I just started only on week one so I wasn't sure if my tank is too busy or not...lol 
what do you all think?
She is in there hiding behind the front rock on the far left, can't see her... pretty sure she is a she I read males are smaller and have black spot on their neck?

----------


## froggiez

> my red eyed tree frog tank
> 
> 
> my uluguru tank


WOW!!!

----------


## Ebony

My new enclosure for my Green & Golden Bell frogs. First terrarium had a leak so this is the second attempt. :Frog Smile:

----------


## froggiez

That is a really nice set up Ebony, I love all of them posted on here makes mine look puny...lol

----------


## anderson405

always fun to see peoples creations

----------


## bigwilliestyles

> always fun to see peoples creations


great pictures, anymore?

----------


## LizardMama

Pretty basic but I'm adding to it almost twice a week. Seems that my Gray Tree Frog likes the stick more than the branches which is good because now they need to be removed as all of their leaves have fallen off. Here's the newest decorative piece (s) I added to the tank:



Just took 2 trunk halves from the bushes I had cut down and cut off 2 little branches from the little piner's out in front of my house, for this frog he's been in the clump once. Seems my Fowler's Toads (who have their own tank and also have the same basic set up) are enjoying the pine clumps and trunk halves more in their cage lol.

----------

